# WANTED: Funny dogs with character to be in TV commercial



## Looking For Funny Dogs (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey all

I am looking for 15-20 dogs to appear in TV dog food commercial.

We are looking for funny dogs with character... especially those who do tricks or have funny faces. We are looking to come to your area and quickly film them in their own environment; whether that be your home, garden, local walking spots etc .

We are looking to film around week commencing the 19th november.

There is a fee payable to you for filming the dogs and we will have an animal welfare representative/vet with us at all times.

We dont want the dogs to do anything that would cause them distress but instead capture them having fun in their own natural settings.

We are especially looking for dogs in the north east, wales, south west and london.

Please email pictures and a brief description of your dogs to [email protected] and please don't hesitate to contact me for further information.

Look forward to hearing from you.

thanks

Chris @ Skin Flicks
www.skinflicks.tv
T: 020 3301 2300


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Out of curiosity what food is this which is being advertised?

I think you would get alot more intrest if people knew the product which their dog was going to be the face of


----------



## sianrees1979 (Feb 27, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Out of curiosity what food is this which is being advertised?
> 
> I think you would get alot more intrest if people knew the product which their dog was going to be the face of


just what i was thinking, what food is being advertised  i might be intrested, i have 2 mini long haired dachshunds a chiweenie & a gsd, also know someone else with 2 long coat chihuahuas a mini long haired dachshund and a chiweenie  we live in south wales


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

I don't think I would be interested one jot given the name of the URL! Most unfortunate if you ask me!


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Modwyn said:


> I don't think I would be interested one jot given the name of the URL! Most unfortunate if you ask me!


Good pick up! I'd avoid emailing like the plague!


----------

